# Question on deductions



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

If you are driving around with an uber symbol on your car aren't you advertising your services? In fact driving around trying to pick up riders through gps is a form of advertising..
Wouldn't mileage be deductible between riders as cost or advertising?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

One more time: You can deduct absolutely any expense you like. You just need to be able to document it to the satisfaction of a taxing authority.


----------



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> One more time: You can deduct absolutely any expense you like. You just need to be able to document it to the satisfaction of a taxing authority.


The question is really is that an allowable deduction.
So it would be documented in the log book.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mike in CT said:


> If you are driving around with an uber symbol on your car aren't you advertising your services? In fact driving around trying to pick up riders through gps is a form of advertising..
> Wouldn't mileage be deductible between riders as cost or advertising?


 Putting display material that advertises your business on your car does not change the use of your car from personal use to business use. If you use this car for commuting or other personal uses, you still cannot deduct your expenses for those uses.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Chicago rules .. you must display uber logo whenever the app is on. 

Therefore you can deduct all miles when the app is on. Including empty miles without pax and not en route to pick up pax.


----------



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

What if you advertise local businesses on your vehicle for money


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Chicago rules .. you must display uber logo whenever the app is on.
> 
> Therefore you can deduct all miles when the app is on. Including empty miles without pax and not en route to pick up pax.


you can deduct all business miles whether or not you have a logo on your car


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mike in CT said:


> What if you advertise local businesses on your vehicle for money


You can't write off your whole car by slapping a decal with your business or other business's logo on it. Truth be told, auto deductions are highly scrutinized by the IRS and shouldn't be taken lightly. A few years ago, it was ruled by a court of law that a business could not write off 100% of a vehicle's expenses simply because of an advertisement. However, if your main business is advertising and/or you receive substantial income from the advertisements and drove the car around to display those advertisements in strategic locations you would definitely have an argument for deducting mileage for those activities. The personal trips you take in your car would not be deductible no matter how much advertising you have on the car. Since auto deductions are highly scrutinized by the IRS I would never try to claim a 100% mileage deduction. Everybody has some personal miles at times and the IRS knows this. If you have another vehicle for personal use you might be OK with a 100% miles deduction but I wouldn't do it. Always account for your personal miles even if its only 1% of your total miles.


----------



## UberDriverTaxExpert (Nov 11, 2015)

Keep a mileage log and deduct the miles used to pickup and transport clients. UberTaxPro is correct.


----------

